

How to Become a Successful Corporate Trainer - johnastuntz
http://www.dotnetcurry.com/ShowArticle.aspx?ID=521

======
smiler
Ensure the participants can not have access to the web or their work e-mail
should be number 1. That way they can't get distracted by either and will pay
attention, thus ensuring the training is more effective and people notice you
deliver effective training.

(Coming from my own observation of being present when people are being trained
on a system I developed and have barely paid attention thanks to web / e-mail
access)

~~~
crazylama
That would be a nice addition to the list. Perhaps it can be turned on with
selective access and only at points where it is really needed.

------
crazylama
Instead of number 7, I think "Involve the participants" should be number 2. If
the audience is involved, they're more likely to pay attention and retain the
information and perhaps even try to replicate it themselves after the session.

------
iworkforthem
I think to be a successful corporate trainer, you will also need to Walk The
Talk too. Let's say you are teaching Project Management course under PMI, it
is important that in additional to being certified, you used all the tools and
techniques taught in your own lessons in actual real life business
environments too. Else you will never be able to relate to your students.

